# Business Venture - Photography Classes



## DeepSpring (Aug 23, 2007)

I was thinking and there are so so so many people out there  with digital cameras be it point and shoots or slr's stuck in fullly auto and it got me thinking that a lot of people probably want to learn how to better use their cameras.

What I had in mind was maybe set up something like a 6 class program that met maybe twice a week. I would teach people all the basic foundations of photography, exposure composition and all that good stuff. If I had enough people interested I could then have a more advanced class for people who might know the basics but want to get more into portrait photography. We recently redid my garage and I am planning on turning it into a little studio so that would be the perfect place for it. I have some friends who wouldn't mind modeling for a few classes and I could give them some money for it.


What do you guys think? Is it a possibility?


----------



## wildmaven (Aug 23, 2007)

Definitely!! I live in a small town and people are ALWAYS asking me if I know of any classes. Since most people work, having it in the evening or on a weekend would probably bring more interest.


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Aug 23, 2007)

> What I had in mind was maybe set up something like a 6 class program that met maybe twice a week.


If you structured and priced it right... you could probably make as much teaching photography than actually doing photography.  

Also consider doing 1-night seminars/workshops in addition to a 6-class program.  You could charge $100 for a 1-nighter, but probably not the equivalent $600 for a 6-class session.

A combination of "programs" and "single workshops" is probably your best bet.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 23, 2007)

It usually seems that the most 'successful' people in many disciplines, make a ton of money by either teaching, speaking or writing books.  It's all about selling yourself...much more so than actually being proficient in their field.

I think the key would be having some way to really impress people and getting them to fork over the cash for lessons/seminars.


----------



## DeepSpring (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok cool well let me start working on some promotional material and prices and such and I'll get back to you. 

I like the idea of having the single workshop in addition to the courses. 

Thanks guys


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Aug 23, 2007)

> Ok cool well let me start working on some promotional material and prices and such and I'll get back to you.


Whatever price you come up with... double it.  

Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## DeepSpring (Aug 24, 2007)

Jim Gratiot said:


> Whatever price you come up with... double it.




But what if I already know what I'm worth and ask for lets say 2K? I think it might be hard to find someone willing to pay 4k for 6 hours......:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Aug 24, 2007)

> But what if I already know what I'm worth and ask for lets say 2K? I think it might be hard to find someone willing to pay 4k for 6 hours......:lmao::lmao::lmao:


 
Fair enough... it was just a general comment on how most photographers severely underprice themselves.

I mean, I read somewhere that Larry the Cable Guy made $21 million last year... and most photographers are scared to ask 50 bucks for a sitting fee.


----------



## DeepSpring (Aug 24, 2007)

hahah yeah I know what you mean for sure, just jokin around. Why are we so afraid to ask for money?


----------



## bellacat (Aug 25, 2007)

I think this would be a great idea. I know its something i would be interested in finding in my own town. Best of luck to ya and I look forward to finding out what you come up with.


----------



## neea (Aug 25, 2007)

This is a fantastic idea!
There isn't much around here either. I've only heard of 1 photography course EVER and I know that I would be way beyond it and find it totally borring!

I would suggest making your own manual.
Have explanations of things like aperature, shutter speed etc.
Something that isn't too cluttered and very easy to read and follow.
Also have sample pictures (that you took of course) showing the difference between small aperature and large, faster or slower shutter speed.

That way you also have an ouline for yourself so you're not rambling on and losing students along the way.

Let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## DeepSpring (Aug 25, 2007)

That's a great idea neea. I was thinking about taking a look at the various beginner sites online and seeing exactly how they explain certain things. In my head everythign makes perfect sense but when trying to explain an idea to someone who knows nothing about photography who knows how it will sink in. So after I browse around a bit I can put together my own manual taking some ideas from various sites, my head, and of course my own pictures


----------



## astrostu (Aug 25, 2007)

DeepSpring said:


> hahah yeah I know what you mean for sure, just jokin around. Why are we so afraid to ask for money?



I don't know if it's just me, but I don't ask for a lot of money because I'm afraid of losing the sale.  Photography is one of those things that the ordinary person off the street thinks they can do, or at least thinks they can do well enough to avoid paying "huge" fees to a "professional photographer."

As opposed to Larry the Cable Guy -- the cable company provides a specific service that the ordinary person CANNOT do nor can find a substitute (other than renting movies and watching network TV).  Same thing with jewelery, or camera lenses, or shoes (well, maybe not some shoes).

It's a perception of what the public thinks it can do vs. how well the professional can improve upon it, and if they think that the money saved is worth an inferior product that may accomplish the same thing, then they'll save the money.


----------



## MikeR (Aug 25, 2007)

Where I live, People think the training is a great idea, BUT they expect it be at no cost! I even offered my training at a steep discount to the employees of the town where I was going to hold a workshop at their library, as the Library manager put it "People around here expect everything offered at the library to be free" She even helped advertise the workshop to employees with a very positive letter. The response was too small to hold the workshop. I will be advertising again in Dec. for a workshop in Jan. (to target people who get cameras for Christmas)


----------



## neea (Aug 26, 2007)

DeepSpring said:


> That's a great idea neea. I was thinking about taking a look at the various beginner sites online and seeing exactly how they explain certain things. In my head everythign makes perfect sense but when trying to explain an idea to someone who knows nothing about photography who knows how it will sink in. So after I browse around a bit I can put together my own manual taking some ideas from various sites, my head, and of course my own pictures


 

Thanx!

Personally, Im a very visual learner. You can tell me something a million times and force me to read it a million more but until I can actually put it to use... I have no idea what's going on.

Aperature for example. Grr.. I hated it so much!!
It wasn't until I took my film out, took the lens off, and released the shutter with different aperature settings did I go 'UH HUH.. I GET IT NOW'.

I need books and instructions to be very visual. I have come across books since then that actually show an example of what it looks like inside.

If you need help making up a manual I'm sure there's lots here that would help you.


----------



## gimp (Aug 26, 2007)

You might try approaching your local school's continuing ed. division about offering photo classes in the evening or weekends. I have been teaching photo classes at my local school for about 3 years. The class runs about 15 or 18 hours over a 5 or 6 week period three times a year. It is appropriate for beginners and intermediate photographers and covers all the basic principles of photography both digital and film. The cost is kept very reasonable, about $95. There is a great deal of material available as teaching aids on the internet. It has been great fun for me and makes a bit of money to support my hobby. Good luck!


----------



## holga girl (Aug 28, 2007)

astrostu said:


> As opposed to Larry the Cable Guy -- the cable company provides a specific service that the ordinary person CANNOT do nor can find a substitute (other than renting movies and watching network TV).  Same thing with jewelery, or camera lenses, or shoes (well, maybe not some shoes).




larry the cable guy is a comedian


----------



## Artograph (Sep 4, 2007)

Where do I sign up!!!?????  LOL!!

Great idea!!!!  ...I'd love to have that here!

:O)


----------



## jenie_penny (Sep 6, 2007)

I think it is a great idea! I only do photography as a hobby mostly, or when the company I work for sends me to go take pictures of buildings completed, however it has been years since I studied photography in my college courses and I would consider a refresher course in my area, maybe one that's past the basics of apeture and f-stops, but will dive deeper into the principles of lighting and portraits. Lighting I think is where my knowledge has slipped the most...

I think you have a great idea, good luck!


----------



## DeepSpring (Sep 6, 2007)

I have been giving it a little more thought and I decided to first start out trying a few one time work shops first. I was thinking that a fair amount of people not going to have an SLR or something similar but just want to get better using their point and shoots, some of which don't even have manual controls... I think?

SO anyways I'll try first to target the super beginners which is probably going to be the biggest market. I'll have my normal class set up already tho so after the 1 time workshop they can sign up for the full classes, at a discount because they came to the workshop.


----------



## Efergoh (Oct 5, 2007)

Might not fly in some areas....

My town's community college has a very involved photography department with very reasonable tuition.

In an art starved community, you could probably make a mint, but it might not be so easy in Los Angeles. 
Check out the competition before you jump in with both feet.


----------



## sabbath999 (Oct 5, 2007)

holga girl said:


> larry the cable guy is a comedian



Allegedly.


----------



## Icon72 (Oct 5, 2007)

astrostu said:


> As opposed to Larry the Cable Guy -- the cable company provides a specific service that the ordinary person CANNOT do nor can find a substitute (other than renting movies and watching network TV).


 
Sorry to go of topic but LMAO! :lmao:

If you know of an actual "cable guy" that made $21 million last year you need to tell me where. :mrgreen:


DeepSpring, I think you've got a great idea.


----------



## JIP (Oct 6, 2007)

sabbath999 said:


> Allegedly.


Well you beat me to the punch..........


----------



## Iron Flatline (Oct 6, 2007)

You know, you live in a town with LOTS of great courses. 

Check out what UCLA Extension is doing (keyword; photography). The best (and most popular) course there has got to be Intermediate Digital Photography with Craig Mohr. It's ALWAYS sold out (thus proving your business intuition right.) He is brilliant, and the class is great for skilled SLR users moving from film to digital, but also people who are still learning how to really use all those endless sub-menus in their new dSLRs. 

Also, Samy's Camera on Fairfax is building a whole training center. Lots of fun classes, including workshops and a computer lab. But they also offer courses up in Santa Barbara and out in the Valleys.

And the most fun of all is Julia Dean's place out in Venice. I have taken several workshops there, and they are brilliant.

They're all always looking for instructors, maybe you just want to use their infrastructure for a while before setting up your own program...

I really miss Los Angeles. I have yet to find anything comparable in Berlin. I used to take at least one course every quarter year, just to keep my head in photography.


----------



## Helen B (Oct 6, 2007)

I teach free classes and workshops for various community groups, and if I was interested in getting into it commercially it would be a good way of  getting known - it has lead to plenty of requests to do paid teaching. Apart from being enjoyable and rewarding, it also gives me good experience with a variety of equipment and at various levels that I would not have experience of otherwise. 

There are times when you get treated disrespectfully because 'if it's free, it can't be good' but those times are rare. One-off free day or weekend workshops and classes work well, but the longer-term free courses have not done so well - there rarely seems to be the same commitment that people give to courses that they have paid handsomely for.

Best,
Helen


----------

